# My Tank! It's up and running! PICTURE as requested



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Well done. The black subsubstrate shows the colors of the fish well. How long will the fish get?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice tank! Congrats in getting it running. If those are real plants, those gf will wreck them. You may be a little overstocked for those fish.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking good nice job


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah they are real plants...the goldfish are just temporary visitor's while I get my sister in laws tank ammonia level down. It's still sitting at 8ppm so...they're just visiting my tank for the next week er so...plants have now been moved up to her tank until the goldfish leave. Thanks for the compliments though! I appreciate that...i'm addicted to this aquarium stuff.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Nice tank! Congrats in getting it running. If those are real plants, those gf will wreck them. You may be a little overstocked for those fish.


*i/a*

Gold fish:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

the goldfish are gone! Thank god! Back to my sister in laws tank today. Also...i had a casualty this morning. My dragon fish looked awefully still today when I checked on him. I poked him a bit with the net and nothin. Upon further investigation...i noticed ALL of his fins had been eaten away....and dragon fish have fins up and down the top and bottom of their bodies. I think that my puffer fish i eating away my other fish. He's constantly chasing the other fish around taking nips and bites at em. Are puffer fish usually this hostile???


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

TrueIrishFan616 said:


> Are puffer fish usually this hostile???


Yes. What kind is it? Chances are it will have to be in a tank by itself.


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

It's a little green spotted puffer fish...and he's a jerk! He killed my dragon fish and how he's attacking my bala sharks whenever he gets the chance...he just chases em all over the tank...slowly but carefully. It's fun to watch but makes me mad that he does it. Is there a treatment for the tank i can use to help my fish regrow their fins? the dragon is doneski...as my wife would say..."Him's is dead..."


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

TrueIrishFan616 said:


> It's a little green spotted puffer fish...and he's a jerk! He killed my dragon fish and how he's attacking my bala sharks whenever he gets the chance...he just chases em all over the tank...slowly but carefully. It's fun to watch but makes me mad that he does it. Is there a treatment for the tank i can use to help my fish regrow their fins? the dragon is doneski...as my wife would say..."Him's is dead..."


You are truly responsible Not doing research on your fish that you put in your tank, You are only asking for more trouble down the road.. 

" get glo-fish they eat sharks "


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

TrueIrishFan616 said:


> It's a little green spotted puffer fish...and he's a jerk! He killed my dragon fish and how he's attacking my bala sharks whenever he gets the chance...he just chases em all over the tank...slowly but carefully. It's fun to watch but makes me mad that he does it. Is there a treatment for the tank i can use to help my fish regrow their fins? the dragon is doneski...as my wife would say..."Him's is dead..."


How big is the tank? Both the puffer and the Balas get big you also need about 5 in a group.

I suggest you take the puffer back to the LFS. Invest in a 75 gallon tank to rehome the Balas.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

TrueIrishFan616 said:


> Are puffer fish usually this hostile???


*r2 sorry to laugh but that is a funny question to anyone who has kept puffers. 

I really love puffers but most of them need somewhat of a special setup. Green spotted puffers need brackish or marine water as they grow up too. If you can't set up a tank just for your puffer you probably need to re-home him. 

I like the black gravel.



> You are truly responsible Not doing research on your fish that you put in your tank, You are only asking for more trouble down the road..


Doing research is a good idea and saves a lot of trouble but most first time fish owners naturally assume they can trust advice from staff at the fish shop. I have made mistakes that way myself. Good thing is we have internet now to find info.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think he's housing the puffer for someone temporarily while they get their tank in order.... that said, Noah: Tell them to hurry up with their tank so you can give the puffer back! lol.

I think some aquarium salt may help with the healing of fins, but google that! (I don't want to be responsible for any problems!)  Also, 'stress coat' helps fish replenish the slime coating on their scales and may also help a little bit. (There is usually some stress coat in most water conditioners... at least in all the kinds I've ever used....)


----------



## alagerstrom (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice tank, those gold fish should look pretty cool when they get bigger.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

urghh i wish i got black gravel


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ you can switch your gravel to black if you do it one half first then wait a few weeks then the other half.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

nice tank


----------

